# `97 tranny swap



## grimace (Jul 7, 2004)

has anyone done a auto -> 5 speed tranny swap on `97 ? i went to a few shops today and one guy said roughly around $2500!! another guy said, after the tranny swap it might not work, might have to get a new harness? or change the ECU? not sure what i need to do a swap? some info about tranny swaps would help.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

you know this could have been posted in that other thread you have about the same thing :thumbdwn:


----------



## grimace (Jul 7, 2004)

yeah i know, but i figure more people would see it in the general section rather than the specific s14 section, thats why i posted here.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

actually, we check all 4 sections.. anyways, ask opium for more info. he's done auto->manual swap


----------

